# Strawberry shore fishing...



## stimmie78 (Dec 8, 2007)

I've never fished strawberry. driven by my whole life too. since my wife's been in west jordan all week and she wanted me to come out, I told her I would if I could stop at the berry and try my luck. I ended up going to the view area. got there at 7:19 pm grabbed my gear and headed to the shore. put my reel on, and decided to go with a krocodile. within 20 minutes or less I caught 4 fish!!! but the down side were they were all chubs...  a guy that was up the shore to my right came over to see what I was using.. at least chubs was more than they were catching!


----------



## stimmie78 (Dec 8, 2007)

forgot to add something... I saw 5 coyotes trying to take down a deer.. I have a few whistles and they all took off.. by the time I got to where the deer was it was gone... too bad I didn't have a gun with me.. oh well..


----------



## REPETER (Oct 3, 2007)

That must of been pretty wild seeing the coyotes taking down the deer. Sounds like someone should get up there with some calls and set up for some target practice. Just a tip for the future, take some of that chub meat cut into 1" chunks and throw it out under a bobber, or tip your jigs with it or something, that may help bring the cutts in.


----------



## hazmat (Apr 23, 2009)

REPETER said:


> That must of been pretty wild seeing the coyotes taking down the deer. Sounds like someone should get up there with some calls and set up for some target practice. Just a tip for the future, take some of that chub meat cut into 1" chunks and throw it out under a bobber, or tip your jigs with it or something, that may help bring the cutts in.


i am on it i will go blast those nuisance dogs the only good coyote is a dead coyotel ol


----------



## hazmat (Apr 23, 2009)

hazmat said:


> REPETER said:
> 
> 
> > That must of been pretty wild seeing the coyotes taking down the deer. Sounds like someone should get up there with some calls and set up for some target practice. Just a tip for the future, take some of that chub meat cut into 1" chunks and throw it out under a bobber, or tip your jigs with it or something, that may help bring the cutts in.
> ...


that was a joke i respect all of nature but they are way overpopulated in that area actually they are way overpopulated everywhere


----------



## tuffluckdriller (May 27, 2009)

hazmat, I can't believe you said that..... I mean I can't believe you're apologizing for being sick of coyotes. There definitely are way too many.


----------



## BROWN BAGGER (Sep 13, 2007)

thought's of blasting and casting are running though my head 8)


----------



## fish-n-fool (May 26, 2009)

+1 
Don't apologize for saying that?
Give me the location I will go blast them!
Yea cast and blast! Lets go!

fnf 8)


----------



## stimmie78 (Dec 8, 2007)

not the first cove below the view area, but the south side of the second. make sense? go blast away.


----------

